

Visualizing timelines of music mashups - pserwylo
http://mashupbreakdown.com/

======
pserwylo
From the about page [0]:

"Mashup Breakdown is an attempt to visually describe the musical wizardry that
goes into a mashup. For each track, you'll see the timeline of samples used,
and with the currently active samples highlighted in real time as the track
plays. I (@brahn) created the site when the spectacular mega-mashup artist
Girl Talk released his 5th album, All Day, composed from an astounding 372
songs by other artists."

[0] - <http://blog.mashupbreakdown.com/pages/about>

